# Biken am "Vadderdach"



## Altitude (26. Mai 2003)

Hi, wir (Nils,All-Mountain und meinereiner) werden den Donnerstäglichen Abendtermin aufgrund des Feiertagsfaktors an der Veste um 3 Stunden auf 15.00 Uhr vorverlegen...

Also:

Treffpunkt 15.00 an der Alten Veste (Wartezeit 15 Min)
Dauer: 3-4 Stunden
Thempo: mittel 
(wir wollen nur Spaß haben - Fully oder HT ist egal - für die jenigen die die Wahl haben)
Location: Fürther Stadtwald und Druidenstein/Cadolzburg
Einkehr: nicht ausgeschlossen...

Wer mit will, soll scih bitte im Tread eintragen...

Wer trotztdem erst um 18.00 an der Veste sich treffen will - you`re welcome - aber ich stehe nicht als Guide zur Verfügung


Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

Veste-Biken am Vaddertach und ein kühles Radler im Biergarten in Cadolzburg.

Bin dabei
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (26. Mai 2003)

Tach!

Werde mich hiermit mal als "Mitleser" outen! Komm aus Heilsbronn und würde mich evtl., falls mein Bike bis DO wieder fit sein sollte mal anschließen. Momentan ist meine alte Gabel beim "Service" weil sie nicht mehr so richtig wollte... Würde mich aber dann nochmal melden und zusagen, falls es klappt. Wollte Euch nur mal vorwarnen! 

Mal gucken, ob meine Kondi bzw. Fahrtechnik reicht...

Rainer


----------



## Altitude (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raikrue _
> *Mal gucken, ob meine Kondi bzw. Fahrtechnik reicht...
> 
> Rainer *



Trau Dich ruhig...wir beisen nicht..... 

@Nils
Pack mal bitte diesesmal einen Klappspaten ein, nicht wieder die Säge...die letzten Leichen  haben wir wirklich nur oberflächlich verscharrt - nun waren die Wölfe dran...ganz schöne Sauerei...


----------



## Altitude (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raikrue _
> *Mal gucken, ob meine Kondi bzw. Fahrtechnik reicht...
> 
> Rainer *



Trau Dich ruhig...wir beisen nicht..... 

@Nils
Pack mal bitte diesesmal einen Klappspaten ein, nicht wieder die Säge...die letzten Leichen  haben wir wirklich nur oberflächlich verscharrt - nun waren die Wölfe dran...ganz schöne Sauerei...


----------



## raikrue (26. Mai 2003)

... aber scheinbar kann man auch irgendwie anders zu "Leichen" kommen...  

... ich glaub, ich überleg's mir nochmal ...  


rainer


----------



## Altitude (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raikrue _
> *... aber scheinbar kann man auch irgendwie anders zu "Leichen" kommen...
> 
> ... ich glaub, ich überleg's mir nochmal ...
> ...




...bei den Straßenfahrern gibts den "Besenwagen"...

...und wir "verscharren" die erschöpften Nachzügler...


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

Ich denk mal, ich werd dabei sein, sofern ich frei bekomme  

Muss nur mein HT wieder fit machen, nachdem die Kette ja schlapp gemacht hatte beim letzten Mal. Aber die neue liegt scho auf der Werkbank, evtl. find ich die Zeit, morgen a bissl zu schrauben...

Sollte es net klappen, werd ich wohl nicht mitkommen, da vom Disco-KK ne Schraube von der Achs-Klemmung mittlerweile rundgedreht is (NEIN, es wurde nicht mit roher Gewalt gedreht, sie war wirklich nur handfest!!!!!!)

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, hat wer von euch den Freitag frei genommen (weil ja Brückentag) ???? .... da könnt man ja evtl. auch a bissl "spielen" gehn  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raikrue _
> [B... ich glaub, ich überleg's mir nochmal ...  [/B]



Mensch Alti,
wenn Du den Leuten immer so Angst machst fahren wir in zehn Jahren immer noch alleine an der Veste rum...


----------



## Altitude (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Mensch Alti,
> wenn Du den Leuten immer so Angst machst fahren wir in zehn Jahren immer noch alleine an der Veste rum... *



Nischt darf mann.....


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Mai 2003)

mensch frazer kauf dir mal nen heckträger fürs auto,dann musste nich immer deine laufräder rausbauen.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (26. Mai 2003)

@Altitude: Mit der Säge und dem Mc Gyver (oder wie man den Typ schreibt) -Messer können wir uns genug Spaten basteln, dann kann die ganze Gruppe schaufeln


----------



## Grufti (26. Mai 2003)

am Vadderdooch ist eine gute Idee, deshalb häng ich mich bei euch hinten dran. 

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## Dreegbär (26. Mai 2003)

Im gegensatz zu meiner behauptung im Hinweiss 18:00 Alte Veste tread hab ich am Do. Vadderdooch zeit weil Rock im Park ja erst a Wochn später is also ich hätte zeit am Do. werd wohl kommen.

Holland, Xenius und Amelius kommt halt auch dann hab ich unterhaltung im hinteren drittel *g*

als dann bis Do

greetz Erwin


----------



## raikrue (26. Mai 2003)

... von meiner besseren Hälfte. Ich denke, sie wird mich schon suchen kommen, falls ich an der alten Veste liegenbleiben sollte...  

Meine Gabel soll laut Händler auch wieder funktionstüchtig sein. Werd se dann am DO mal ausgiebig testen. Hatte heut keinen Bock mehr auf biken.

Rainer


----------



## Hollandrad (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *
> Holland, Xenius und Amelius kommt halt auch dann hab ich unterhaltung im hinteren drittel *g*
> 
> *



ääähhh.... ich weiss nicht so recht. Der Alti macht mir schon aweng Angst mit seinem Bestattungsinstitut 

Vor allem: 3-4 Stunden mit diesen "Supermenschen" ist mir eigentlich etwas zuviel für meinen Einstieg in die feine Gesellschaft. Ich schaffe höchstens 2 Stunden bei (für die meisten hier wahrscheinlich sehr) durchschnittlichem Tempo.

Ausserdem fliegen seit Ende letzter Woche wieder direkt die Gräserpollen in meine Schleimhäute rein. Mal sehen ob das noch besser wird. Also Chancen ziemlich "low" bei mir für Donnerstag. Leider....


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

@Dreegbär

für Unterhaltung im hinteren Drittel ist gesorgt, da brauchst keine Bedenken haben, bin ja auch mit dabei  

@Hollandbike
so wie ich unser "Schinderlein" kenne, sind in den 3-4 Stunden sowohl die Tour als auch die Rast im Biergarten zur gemütlichen Hopfenkaltschale eingeplant.... bitte korrigier mich Alti, wenn ich mich täuschen sollte  

Dann sach ich schonmal  

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreegbär (26. Mai 2003)

@ Holland is doch quatsch wegen der länge wenn du müde bist hörste einfach auf soo gros is des areal net da findet man allein raus und davon abgesehen is es um meine Kondition ja auch netz grad rosig bestellt werd wohl auch früher abbrechen wenn die Amoks echt 4std. am stück da rumbrechen wollen.
Hab ja dann auch noch n gutes stück heimweg wenn wir fertig sind ich komm net mit dem Auto und wohn Nbg. Central

grüsle Erwin


----------



## Wenkman (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@Dreegbär
> 
> für Unterhaltung im hinteren Drittel ist gesorgt, da brauchst keine Bedenken haben, bin ja auch mit dabei
> ...



hey volker unterschätz dich mal net, so schlecht warst du doch gar net unterwegs am samstag und donnerstag....(vor allem als du die technischen hürden beseitigt hattest...)

wenkman


----------



## traileruli (26. Mai 2003)

Hi ihr, ich glaub ich komm auch zum spielen am DO.
Was isn bessser Trialer oder CC. Wollt Ihr Strecke machen?


----------



## Mudface (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Uli,
ein bissel fester als am Samstag werden wir schon in die Pedale treten müssen, selbst als Schlußlicht? 40 - 50 km auf dem Trialer , ne, dazu müßtest Dich wohl um 30 cm schrumpfen lassen. Sattel lieber den Überland-Esel.

Grüße vom Dreckwälzer!


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> [Bso wie ich unser "Schinderlein" kenne, sind in den 3-4 Stunden sowohl die Tour als auch die Rast im Biergarten zur gemütlichen Hopfenkaltschale eingeplant....
> [/B]



Dream on my dear....  

Jetz mal im Ernst...

natür verscharren wir keine Nachzügler, wir sind auch keine "Supermenschen" (außer der ZZZorro fährt mit - der ist mir Unheimlich) - wir wollen nur biken und eine gute Zeit haben... 

Ob Trailer,Glitterklatscher oder Dreirad - fahrt mit dem Bike, daß Ihr am besten kennt und mit dem Ihr den meisten Spaß habt (auch über mehrere Stunden)...ich fahr mim Stahl-HT...


Also bis Donnerstag...

Alex/Alti rost: rost: 

P.S. Ich hab gerade meine neue Gabel bestellt - vielleicht wird se am Donnerstag "entjungfert"...


----------



## Frazer (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ich fahr mim Stahl-HT...
> ...



Ich denke mal, ich auch   
Mein Glitterklatscher lass ich mal gepflegt im Keller stehen, nachdem ich heut abend auf's HT ne neue Kette draufziehe 

Grüße
Volker


----------



## OldSchool (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

möchte mich euch anschließen am Donnerstag um 15. Uhr an der Alten Veste. Wollte schon lange mal mitfahren habe am Donnerstag aber keine Zeit und an den Wochenenden hats bisher leider auch noch nicht geklappt. Hab 10 Jahre in Dambach gewohnt und kenne den stadtwald ganz gut .

Ich denke ich nehm das Nicolai.

Ciao bis Do OldSchool


----------



## Dreegbär (29. Mai 2003)

Da wir ja evtl. einkehren wollen is es wohl besser ein schloss mitunehmen oder??

So wie ich das in dem tread hier sehe wollt ihr ja  net nur rund um die Veste festefahren sondern bis Cadolzburg oder hab ich das falsch verstanden??


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Mai 2003)

So. Nach ein paar leckeren Tappas im Andalusischen Hund in Fürth geht's mir nun schon wieder recht passabel. 

Was soll man zu der Tour heute sagen? 
Alex, unser Schinderlein, hat seine Drohung wahrgemacht und tatsächlich eine 4 Stunden Tour aus der kleinen Veste-Runde gemacht. Mit der Einkehr, zu der wir Alex nur schwer überreden konnten, war ich sogar insgesamt 5 Stunden unterwegs. die Verlängerung in Cadolzburg hatte es aber in sich. Der Trail beim Druidenstein war echt erste Sahne. Dafür hat sich die Schinderei auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Die Tour war auch ne gute Trainingseinheit für unsere Tour am Sonntag in den Alpen.
Statistik:
3600 Kalorien hab ich verbraten, davon 40% als Fett. Das heißt bei meinem momentan Trainingszustand, die Tour war aus meiner Sicht so etwa "mittleres" Tempo. Mein Tacho zeigte 50 Km und eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17 KM/h bei einer reinen Rollzeit von 3 Stunden (alles von der Stadtgrenze Fürth aus gemessen).

Ich fand's geil heute
TOM


----------



## traileruli (29. Mai 2003)

Ich fand die Tour auch toll. 
Leider etwas zu abgehackt. das meint 100m Trial bergab, 500 m wieder bergauf, warten. 200 m Trial bergab. 700 m bergauf. warten. Strecke machen dabei 50m.
Ich hätte gerne mehr Strecke gemacht, ein bischen Trial hier und da auf dem Weg mitgenommen und vielleicht mich gerne auf ein Ziel konzentriert,statt im Zickzack durch den Zirndorfer Forst zu holzen.
Übrigens, wir waren nur 38 Km unterwegs. Haben Kuchen gegessen, Kaffeegetrunken und die Cadolzburg besichtigt.
Gruß an alle, es war wirklich toll. Bitte beim nächsten mal mit etwas mehr Ziel,denn sonst findet irgendjemand die Bikerleichen, weil es zuviele werden!
Guts Nächtle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (30. Mai 2003)

Nabend!

Nachdem ich ja schon vorgerwarnt war, daß es  "Leichen" geben würde, bin ich froh, daß es mich nicht erwischt hat. 
Die Tour war abwechslungsreich, Trail und Forstautobahn und fahrtechnisch durchaus machbar, auch wenn ich mich um manche Stellen "rumgedrückt" hab, weil meine Fahrtechnik momentan nicht so doll ist... Tempomäßig gins schon etwas zur Sache, ich war zwar schonmal "platter", aber vielleicht sollte ich doch etwas mehr trainieren!?
Jo war nett, auch wenn ich nicht ganz kapiert hab, was an der "tricky Wurzelabfahrt" tricky und wurzelig sein sollte. Es ging eher quer durch die "Botanik". Wenn das der Förster wüsste... Da wäre für mich der Hohlweg bestimmt interessanter gewesen... (diese Kritik musste sein )

Na denn bis demnächst vielleicht mal,

Rainer


----------



## Altitude (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Uli Weinmann _
> *
> Bitte beim nächsten mal mit etwas mehr Ziel,denn sonst findet irgendjemand die Bikerleichen, weil es zuviele werden!
> Guts Nächtle.  *



...der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Altitude (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raikrue _
> *Jo war nett, auch wenn ich nicht ganz kapiert hab, was an der "tricky Wurzelabfahrt" tricky und wurzelig sein sollte. Es ging eher quer durch die "Botanik". Wenn das der Förster wüsste... Da wäre für mich der Hohlweg bestimmt interessanter gewesen... (diese Kritik musste sein )
> 
> Na denn bis demnächst vielleicht mal,
> ...



ok, im oberen Teil hab ich leider den Weg verpeilt...wie sollte ich wissen, daß der Bauer unten seinen neuen JohnDeer gassi gefahren hat...

 Früher war der Trail wirklich "tricky"


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2003)

Ach ja, während der Tour dezimierte sich die Truppe auf wundersame Weise, fast wie von selbst. 
Den Druidenstein-Verweigerern möchte ich sagen, dass sich der Abstecher zum Druidenstein duraus gelohnt hat. Toller Trail da oben, und da ich immer leicht misstrauisch werde wenn Alex von einem "Tricky-Trail" spricht, hab ich als Abfahrt die Alternative, den Hohlweg, genommen der sich super runterbrettern ließ. Genauso wie es der alte All-Mountain so liebt.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (30. Mai 2003)

... auch wenn ich meine Beine irgendwie heut garnet so richtig spüre. Aber Spass hat's trotzdem gemacht und ich bin echt froh, dass ich den Abstecher zum Druidenstein noch mitgefahren bin. Und selbst der Hohlweg hat sich gelohnt, da konnt ich mal wieder so richtig herrlich aufdrehen  

Nur als ich dann gestern Abend endlich daheim war (musste noch nen kurzen Umweg bei den Schwiegereltern vorbei machen), war ich so platt, dass sogar mein Magen gestreikt hat. Der wollte einfach nix mehr zu futtern.... is für mich eigentlich recht komisch, da ich ja eh den ganzen Tag essen könnt!!!  

Sodala, nu werd ich mal den freien Tag genießen und evtl. mein Discofully heut Nachmittag noch zu ner Spielrunde ausführen...

Grüße
die noch lebende Tour-Leiche


----------



## Mudface (30. Mai 2003)

Och,
da ich davon Ausging, daß die zweite Hälfte der Tour auch als Auf&Ab geplant war und es keinen Chicken-Way für Konditionsnieten gibt, bin ich mit der Wahl ganz zufrieden.
Die etwas frühere Einkehr kam für mich genau richtig.Die Alternativroute im Waschlappentempo war ganz angenehm und ich konnte meine Zunge wieder einfahren. Nach den zwei Stunden an der Veste bin ich eigentlich immer platt, insofern waren die Extra-Kilometer schon mal ne Steigerung.  Ca. 38,5 km standen nachher auf dem Tacho. Die Cadolzburg, den Naturlehrfahrt und einen Wasserturm konnte ich dabei entdecken. Für den Druidenstein reicht die Puste hoffentlich in zwei Monaten. 

Jetzt muß ich erstmal meine Mückenstiche mit einer Hitzebehandlung neutralisieren.


----------



## Grufti (30. Mai 2003)

wie er sein sollte. Fand`s gestern einfach nur Super und möchte keinen Meter missen. Überrascht war ich allerdings von meiner eigenen Kondition, die Gestern kein Ende nehmen wollte. Hätte wohl auch noch für das" Blasorchester " gereicht aber da  musss man dann im alter schon aufpassen.

Also dann, bis dann 

Bernd


----------



## OldSchool (30. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

es gut wieder eimal neue bikeverückte zu treffen und mit eine tolle tour zu fahren. Ich konnte leider nicht mit nach Cadolzburg da bei uns am Abend Grillen mit den Schwiegereltern angesagt war. Die Zeit war am Kletterfelsen doch schon weiter fortgeschritten sodaß ich nicht weiter mitgefahren bin. Ich wollte mich noch verabschieden aber nach einem kleinen Abstecher ins Gelände wart ihr nicht mehr da.

Trotzdem eine schöne Tour.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## nils (30. Mai 2003)

Eine nette Runde war das! Im zickzack durch den Fürther Stadtwald ist immer wieder spaßig. Es waren auch einige steilere Stückchen dabei, so war denke ich für jeden was geboten.
Leider sind wir nicht komplett zu Ende gefahren, aber der Weg ist ja bekanntlich das Ziel. Wir mussten aber niemand verscharren
Die Aussicht beim einnehmen des isotonischen Erfrischungsgetränkes war auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2003)

Stimmt Nils,
die Mädels feierten wohl ihre ganz ureigene Version des Vadddertachs.
Seht selbst:

www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/aussicht.jpg

Mehr Bilder kommen demnächst.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2003)

Hi Vaddertachsbiker,
die Bilder zur Tour könnt Ihr unter
http://www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/veste_cadolzburg.htm 
bestaunen.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2003)

sehr schöne Bilder...

..warum hat mir eigentlich noch keiner gesagt, daß ich ne Glatze bekomme????

So fett bin ich gar nicht oder täuscht das??? 

Grüße
und viel Spaß am Sonntag...


"Alexdersich inArschbeißtweilernichtdabeiist"


----------



## nils (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *..warum hat mir eigentlich noch keiner gesagt, daß ich ne Glatze bekomme????*




Keine Sorge, ich hätte dich bei nächster Gelegenheit schon diplomatisch darauf hingewiesen 


Nils, dessen Haaransatz sich unter der Mähne auch schon langsam verkrümelt.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Jetz mal im Ernst...
> 
> natür verscharren wir keine Nachzügler, wir sind auch keine "Supermenschen" (außer der ZZZorro fährt mit - der ist mir Unheimlich) - wir wollen nur biken und eine gute Zeit haben... *



Alti, Alti, Alti, *kopfschüttel*

was soll denn des heißen. Bin schwer schockiert.   

WARTS AB, wenn ich wieder aufs Bike steige, dann ...  

Warum das noch nicht geht, steht  hier.

Bin also diesen Donnerstag wieder net an der Veste, werd aber - sofern der Rücken mitspielt - nächsten Dienstag lockeres Rollen auf den Forstautobahnen am Tiergarten probieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2003)

Falls noch Jemand von euch Zweifel hat ob heute um 18:00 Uhr unser allwöchentliches Veste-biken stattfindet, dem möchte ich hiermit sagen: wohl eher nicht

2 Gründe:

Alti hat sich schon ins Fichtelgebirge verkrümelt.
und
in Fürth regnet es!

Ich werde mich wohl ins Kangaroo begeben und ein paar Gewichte stemmen und a bisserln Indoor-Cycln...

Falls Jemand trotzdem fahren will, möchte ich Ihn natürlich nicht davon abhalten

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Alti hat sich schon ins Fichtelgebirge verkrümelt.
> *



leider noch nicht - muß noch was fertig machen...aber um 18.00 werden die Hufe gesattelt...ich hab ja Morgen frei...


----------

